# Nissan OEM high voltage connectors?



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

For what reason are you trying to do this? Seems to me that the original portable EVSE that comes with the Leaf would be perfect for those few times you need one and you can have it modified to provide more power available to the Leaf and 220 volts or 110. It does not cost much to have it modified. My EVSE is a 220 and portable if I really need it. I can plug into any range outlet and need to make a small pigtail for any Drier outlet. My original is still available because I carry it where ever I go just in case. Never once needed it outside of my own driveway. 


Pete


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

This is actually not the best place to be asking about Leaf Modifications. Many hear don't like them. Most here have no clue about them. We do have a few Leaf owners here but very few. If I were you I'd go to the main Leaf forums. They have loads of stuff over there and many modifying their Leafs. The original EVSE modification is done by one over there. 

Pete


----------



## QueenBee (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah, I've got a post there but haven't had any luck identifying them yet. The purpose is that I can L1 charge in my parking garage without having to get out ~20 feet of cord, cram it under the hood so it's safe from theft, and plugin, and then undo the process at the end of the day. Sure most of the time it wouldn't be needed but sometimes its hard to predict the times it is and after running out a block from a public L2 I'd like to make opportunity charging as easy as possible so I'll actually do it more often.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Understood.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

The possibility of having a cord cut or stolen is real but I doubt it would really be an issue unless you live in a place where it is more likely to happen. Where I live I would not be too worried.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Do you have an 2012 model? Color? Mine is 2011 model and Blue with a bra. Glad I have that option and I have winter floor mats for my Leaf. Keeps the carpet NEW. Best accessory for the Leaf as well as the Bra. In my area I need that Bra. Just over 20,000 miles and 1 1/2 years old. One hell of a nice vehicle. Fast efficient and perfect for my commute. 45 mile round trip every day plus what ever else I need around town. Charge daily at home and only used a public charge station once. Never needed my portable EVSE. EVER. 

Pete


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

QueenBee said:


> Hello, I realize this is a stretch but I'm attempting to put together a cord reel and onboard EVSE for my Nissan LEAF.


Keep in mind the cord reel must be fully drawn for use unless you have alternative cooling measures.


----------



## QueenBee (Jan 13, 2013)

onegreenev said:


> The possibility of having a cord cut or stolen is real but I doubt it would really be an issue unless you live in a place where it is more likely to happen. Where I live I would not be too worried.


Yeah, same here but it still doesn't feel right leaving a $1,000 EVSE out in public.

I have a Silver 2011, number 2062, will be 2 years this coming June but only have 15k miles. 

Ziggythewiz, I was surprised that the manual for the cord reel didn't mention requiring that. I assume it was an omission but have an email to them to verify. I was thinking I could either derate to a lower amperage, unless overridden, or significantly shorten the cable if pulling out 20' is too much.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Just a side thought: There exists "rodent" resistant cabling for direct-bury underground usage. It is wrapped with a thin, flat stainless steel ribbon before it is jacketed. It makes cutting almost impossible. There are always ways for people to be destructive. 

Maybe a chain or retractable cable with lock from your EVSE to the car somewhere if you are worried about theft.....

Miz


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

QueenBee said:


> I was thinking I could either derate to a lower amperage, unless overridden, or significantly shorten the cable if pulling out 20' is too much.


If yours is oversized enough it might not need it...all the ones I looked at a couple years ago did and had explicit warnings. I also couldn't find any reverse ones (where the male part retracts) in stock, so maybe that's different.

When I was planning mine I cut ventilation holes in the reel and inserted a small PC fan on the other side...never public charged enough to finish the job though.


----------

